# separated for only 3 weeks...help with input please!



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

:scratchhead:it has just hit the 3 week mark, since he left. is here at home everyday for our children, dinner and the such as not to upset them. he is not ready to talk about much at all and is not one to push, he definately needs some time.
are there any signs that he does still love me that i can look for?
i try to enjoy our time...no matter how long or short, being as upbeat as i can. my heart is breaking every time i watch him go. i want to do what is right to help him to come home for good!
thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Am I missing something? What happened?


----------



## Believe (Aug 27, 2009)

I am right there with you. Everytime he walks out that door after the kids are asleep I cry my heart out. I am sorry to say that today makes 8 months since my DH left. I wish there was some hope I could give you or do something to take away this awful pain for you but there isn't anything. I have been holding on and praying. Nothing seems to work though. Keep up the positive attitude whenever he is around and don't ask any questions about where he has been or what he thinking about the relationship, it seems to backfire everytime. Best of luck to you and keep us posted. If you find something that works let me know please


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

will do! i am sorry for your pain, its like a mirror image of myself!


----------



## Believe (Aug 27, 2009)

What did happen between the two of you? Why has he left?


----------



## Devastatedmom (Sep 5, 2009)

Believe,
Thanks for that tid bit of advice. I am going through a devastated issue. My husband, after us spiraling down and me saying lets go get help, decided to walk out on me and my 5 year old. He has disconnected, when I was out of town, took a lady he reconnected with to a hotel out of town and lied about it (I printed all of the evidence). I am trying to save our marriage, but the more I wonder what he is doing and who he is with, he gets more disconnected, says "we are separated and you have not say what I do". He has cut me off from his family, who is all I have as my family is down in California....I feel many times that maybe I should just pack up my house and son and move down closer to my family....I miss them dearly and am very lonely here in WA trying to do this by myself.
Any input or support would be helpful.


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

b, all of our issues are money and loss of communication this is so damn hard! he finally left after a bit of a blow uot over it all. i told him to grow up and take responsibility, he is acting like he is 20...i cant do or say anything right so i am focusing on me and my daughters in hopes that he will figure it out. imo he is very depressed and cant cope with the reality of everyday life. it is very sad but as i read it is more common than i ever would have imagined!


----------



## loopyloo (Sep 11, 2009)

i am going through what you are going through 5 weeks today its breaks my heart everyday he wont talk to me. two weeks ago he lead me on saying he stil loved me and we were soul mates he said we would take it slow. he got me in bed then went cold on me i broke my heart he said it wasnt the same but i wasnt well at the time had not eaten for weeks properly so i was dizzy. he said he was happier on his own. he keeps giving me wrong signals things is we talk through txt he dusnt speak face to face. i was that heartbroken i did i stupid stupid thing i slept with my ex from years and years ago he found i wasnt interrested at first but i was so lonley i am so stupid this isnt me at all i have been with my husband since i was 16 we have three children now this other fella wont leave me alone i am a terriable person please help someone


----------

